

I got my music back. At least most of it - ingve
http://www.loopinsight.com/2015/07/24/i-got-my-music-back-at-least-most-of-it/

======
thirstywhimbrel
Music lockers sort of terrify me.

I know there've been lots of complaints about them before,[0] and I think most
of the early complaints are actually resolved now. But I still have a
lingering bad feeling...

After playing a series of MMOs that subsequently died, or online games that
then lost all their servers, I'm just really wary of putting all my trust in a
central server somewhere.

Companies can die, or sell off parts of their business, make strange decisions
about UI or storage without noticing how it destroys someone's music in edge
cases.

I guess you're covered as long as you backup your music on a NAS too... but
it's not crazy to assume you shouldn't have to do that, so I don't blame the
author.

[0] [http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-03/29/music-
lockers...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-03/29/music-lockers-are-
stupid)

